# Mold growth during framing



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

I am in the process of building a new custom home, we just wrapped the framing and are dried in. I went in to the crawl space to review plumbing location with my plumber and noticed a pretty good amount of light colored mold growth. We have been getting more rain than snow lately and thus the crawl space has been wet. I was surprised to see the amount of growth because we cut in vents before we sheeted the floor. I guess my question is what you guys do to combat this, or how you deal with it once it has happened? I am purchasing a product called Mold X and will have it sprayed in the crawl, anyone use this product? Thanks!


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

Why is your crawl space wet? I would fix the primary cause: lack of ventilation, lack of waterproofing, high humidity. Is this an old house?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Get some fans down there to dry it out then remediate the mould.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

This happened to a guy last year. He was in such a hurry to frame the house. They dumped in alot of wet pea gravel and then started framing. By the time they figured it out, he had to have a mold company come in to remove the mold.

He also started with fans. The mold company told him that was a mistake because he was just spreading the mold around. I don't know about that, but that's what they told him.

Cost him $7,000 for mold removal.


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

I would always make a finished crawl space complete with minimum 10 mil vapour barrier, rigid insulation, concrete floor. It's just better building practice to turn the crawl space into a conditioned space. Plus crawl spaces are creepy if they aren't finished IMO.


----------



## MFoxx (Feb 1, 2017)

I double checked with our crew to make certain, but we've never used that product, nor have they heard of it. Best advice the gang had to offer was to consult a professional mold remediation company in your area. Unfortunately, the closest Rytech is David Spargo out of north Albuquerque area. You can reach out to them at 505-570-5444 if you'd like further guidance.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would get a dehumidifier down there asap. Preferably one with a pump so you can expel the water and it will never stop running. Get the moisture out and see what happens. What is the floor material? Did you use a vapor barrier on either the floor or walls?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Buy and use dehumidifier, as soon as windows go in/shut.

Don't use unvented heat.

Your drywall and surface finish quality will rise immediately. Improved air quality = better work product from subs...

Get on the framer about keeping wood piles covered when not in use on raised dunnage.

Hundreds of gallons of water need to be removed from the products new homes are built out of.

Many call backs are the result of not controlling humidity and water release.

I'd dry out crawl space then install a wireless humidity gauge for awhile
You should have an in house recording thermometer and humidity gauge for product warranties.

But all wood will mold when damp enough...I wouldn't get excited about one time only growth as wood dried out to final house level.


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I live in an extremely dry climate, humidity and moisture are not a problem, I just ended up in this situation because it rained so much during framing. I do have the 6mil vapor barrier down and the vents in. The mold isn't very invasive or dense. I have never had any mold grow on lumber piles here, its just to dry. I talked with a local remediation guy and he also suggests Mold X.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

If the crawl space Is wet from the get go. So wet that Its growing mold? How long did this frame take? 

IDK....Something don't feel right here.


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

Crawl space was bone dry when we started framing, 5000 sq ft home, 8 weeks framing started mid-late November. We received heavy rainfall during December and early January. Mold grew during the last few weeks of framing. Crawl space is currently bone dry, vented and vapor barrier down. Mold is no longer growing, I just need to kill what is there.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Cnrhodes said:


> Crawl space was bone dry when we started framing, 5000 sq ft home, 8 weeks framing started mid-late November. We received heavy rainfall during December and early January. Mold grew during the last few weeks of framing. Crawl space is currently bone dry, vented and vapor barrier down. Mold is no longer growing, I just need to kill what is there.


Why in God's name did it take 8 weeks to frame?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

with the conditions you describe it could be mildew.


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

:laughing: I knew someone would have to say something about the house taking 8 weeks to frame! Even though they haven't seen the plans, the house, the complexity of the job... Not every house frames in the same time frame, especially when you have different sized crews.


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

griz said:


> with the conditions you describe it could be mildew.


Thanks! After doing some research, you are correct! It is mildew and not mold. I guess I just assumed it was mold because it is a growth. Thanks again!


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Cnrhodes said:


> :laughing: I knew someone would have to say something about the house taking 8 weeks to frame! Even though they haven't seen the plans, the house, the complexity of the job... Not every house frames in the same time frame, especially when you have different sized crews.


OK, so let's see what was so complex....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

......


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

NJGC said:


> Why in God's name did it take 8 weeks to frame?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Please tell me you're not serious?


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

EricBrancard said:


> Please tell me you're not serious?


Very

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

NJGC said:


> Very
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




I've seen numerous 5k sqft Homes take 8 weeks or more to frame.


----------

